# First time setting up planted



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

My first time setting up a planted tank its a little 5 gallon tank. Although now I need a new light since that one fell and broke. What do you think any opinions welcome.
Forgot to give a bit more info. Substrate is Exo Terra riverbed sand mixed with Fluval plant and shrimp stratum. I have a red lava rock loop sunk down a bit into the substrate off center. Micro sword planted on either side of it. A small bit of Java fern behind the opening of the rock. And a stem plant in unsure of.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to APC 
You could up your water level a lot more, maybe 1 or 2"


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks. I wasn't sure if I needed to have the filter creating more surface disturbance or less

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Se. (Feb 20, 2017)

What's underneath the filter..?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Its a small pyrex ramekin that I had use to keep the water from stirring up the substrate. And then have way though got an idea of trying to put a land plant in the tank, but thought of a different way to. Now its just in there to keep the filter from making a big divot.

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Right now my thought is to put something like a glass cylinder in the water. And then plant like water irises or the sort in the tube. Using the substrate and water to sustain it. Just gotta figure out how without flooding the tube

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I always thought a "pond tank" would be really cool for someone to do, as its never been done as I have seen. 
My definition of a pond tank is (and im throwing an idea to you btw with the irises and stuff) create, a pond in your tank. usually a large tank (fifty plus gallons IMO) and you use any substrate that is dark preferably, then plant bulb pond plants like irises, lotuses, lilys, and other pond plants. but scape it to look nice and give good depth and layout. 
Something maybe You could work off of. Even though this is a smaller tank im sure it could work  
Also liked your idea in the above comment


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah I thought of the pond tank. Itd be great with a big tank. You'd get the view of the pond but from the side instead of top down. Could be done with the small tank I'd have to scape for depth. And use fish that give a sense of being bigger.

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Right now I'm in an upstairs apartment that I don't trust the floor. So I'm limited to smaller tanks

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ah I see, and totally understand lol!
Hey nano is cheaper to so its all good


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

How do you think a single male Betta would do in a 5 gallon

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

If you keep track of the water quality (ammonia, nitrates, pH) as always, and do water changes when necessary, then he will do fine. When there is good plant growth the need for water changes goes down.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah I check the levels in My tanks every couple days 

Would the Lava rock in there be an issue?


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

I have a tank with a couple angels that are only a few months. And a few other fish. And another tank with some serape tetras and convict that's a big pansy. He hides from everything

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Khaoticworld said:


> How do you think a single male Betta would do in a 5 gallon
> 
> Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

So has any one used or known anyone who's tried using fluval plant/shrimp stratum? Also same with the reptile riverbed sand?( no idea what made me think that was a good idea)

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I have heard good reviews from the stratum.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Well im in the process of moving my plants to a tank that I believe is a 25g show tank. Doesn't leave much for depth. But lots of height. Thinking about floating islands. 

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's what I'm working with. Just tossed the plants in substrate to get them started, although currently homing a couple cichlids in there for a bit









Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Tall tank


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah its like 21in wide 11 deep and 24 tall

Sent from my LG-K371 using Tapatalk


----------

